# XP machine can't access shared Win 7 folder



## rdm362

:upset: I have 6 computers here at the office, 5 of which are on XP Pro SP3 and the my main computer running Win 7 Pro SP1. Well 3 of the 5 XP machines can access a shared folder on the 7 machine 1 of the other XP machines can see the 7 computer on the network but can not access the shared folder and the final XP machine can not see the 7 computer at all. Having been battling this for a couple weeks now and have run out of ideas. Can some one please give me some suggestions. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Old Rich

and welcome to the Forum

What anti virus and firewall is on the windows 7 machine?


----------



## rdm362

Avast Anti virus and no firewall other than windows and it is turned off. I don't understand why 3 of the XP's can connect and 2 can't


----------



## Old Rich

Same AV on the other XP machines?


----------



## rdm362

Yes Avast


----------



## JimE

All on the same subnet and in the same workgroup?


----------



## rdm362

Yes just double checked to be sure. One of the XP machines that will not access the shared folder on the 7 machine will access one of the other XP machines that can indeed access the 7 machine


----------



## Old Rich

Just for grins and giggles, try disableing or uninstalling Avast and see if they can connect


----------



## rdm362

Disabled Avast with no change in access. This has me baffled


----------



## Old Rich

Do an ipconfig on the windows 7 machine and then see if you can ping that ip address


----------



## rdm362

did ipconfig and all looks normal to me also pinged the XP box in question no problem. Also pinged the & machine from the Xp one no problem there either


----------



## Old Rich

Then something on the windows 7 is blocking . . see if anything here helps:

How to make Windows 7 work with older Windows versions for networking and file sharing.


----------



## rdm362

I would totally agree but don't understand why 3 of my 5 xp machines CAN access the shared folder on the 7 machine. Thats what doesn't make since to me


----------



## 2xg

Hello,

Do an ipconfig /all of those problematic computers, locate 'Node Type', if it's on Peer to Peer that's the issue and will need some Registry editing. If that's not the case.....

Try accessing the shared folders this way:
Click on Start and type *\\ComputerName\SharedFolder* press enter. The Computer Name can also be replaced by an IP Address of the Computer that you're trying to access.

Please let us know.


----------



## rdm362

Ok I did the ipconfig/all and the node type shown on ALL machines is unknown. Printed out all the ipconfig/all screens and compared them side by side. All are identical with the normal expections of IP address, mac addresses etc. 

When I try to access the folder with the name method (\\mainoffice\shared files) I get right in on the machines that were already working but on one of the others i get taken to the connect to mainoffice box asking for a user name and password. The other machine does nothing unless I remove the "\shared filles" portion. \\Mainoffice alone gets me to the same username/password box. The 7 machine is set up to share everyone.

This isn't supposed to be this hard I don't think


----------



## 2xg

You should also create Identical User Name and Password on all the computers sharing then see if it still prompt you to enter the User Name/Password box.


----------



## vijay1431

Basically if you use microsoft essentials then better then other anti-viruses...
if you have any suggestions...
as per my knowledge i will suggest k :beerchug:


----------



## TheCyberMan

Ensure netbios over TCPIP is enabled on all machines.


----------



## smartguykkd

to access windows 7 shares in xp xp machine should have password and in windows 7 open network properties,select change advanced sharing settings,turn on all the settings
if this docent work there is a problem with xp machine
run this 
c:\>ipconfig/flushdns
c:\>arp -d


----------



## smartguykkd

first make sure that ur system is virus free do some scans with malewarebyte and combofix


----------



## ITDon

rdm362 said:


> Ok I did the ipconfig/all and the node type shown on ALL machines is unknown. Printed out all the ipconfig/all screens and compared them side by side. All are identical with the normal expections of IP address, mac addresses etc.
> 
> When I try to access the folder with the name method (\\mainoffice\shared files) I get right in on the machines that were already working but on one of the others i get taken to the connect to mainoffice box asking for a user name and password. The other machine does nothing unless I remove the "\shared filles" portion. \\Mainoffice alone gets me to the same username/password box. The 7 machine is set up to share everyone.
> 
> This isn't supposed to be this hard I don't think


check to see if simple file sharing is enabled in these two machines.This is done by clicking tools on the menu bar and choose folder options.Click on view and go rite to the end of the list and check the box for use simple file sharing for both computers.
If it does not working after checking this option, run network ID on both computers.Done by going r-clicking my computer,choose properties and thn computer name click Network ID.Select home use during the Network ID wizard not business use.


----------

